# Third millenium Italian gem of a label,keep stacking awesome release sound incredible



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok, once I was talking to my buddy clergy man and record seller quite an audiophile and musicologist, he has sung for a choir and was also a musician before, he stated to me best label for renaissance are in these 3 countries he mentions Netherlands, [SUP][/SUP]Germany and Austria.
He said to his knowledge and snob england label and italy as worst recording studios for a reason that evaded me.

But i said well Hyperion is Hyper, he said well sometimes not every time an eagle(golf joke), than i said what wrong whit Italy he said budget less cash to his own knowledge, but he did find me an incredible label brewed in Italy Third Millenium, that made quite decent compilation of renaissance music , i was so impress, let me get all the cd i have of them if i can located them ok...

There whit a bad vision no light in my room since it just burn out cold, i had to have my cat night vision on I really dont know how i did find em.

Great Jo

Here are the album , look I know once someone said compilations was worthless because you get a fruits salad or a pizza if you know what I MEAN ,thus said and meaning mix artists of the renaissance, not a full cd of one composer, but there fabuloso, splendissimo, grandioso!

If deprofundis says there great they most be, heck I am a man of taste and I notice quality gem of a label , like this awesome Supraphon from Czech Republic.

But let get on whit the program ah yes fine Italian label Third Millenium compilations.Hi fidelity cds that sound great I would says better than lousy mp3, behold these 4 CDs I will show you my list of this record company i might have more I just dont know?

*Rosa das Rosas- Chominciamento di gioia (the begining of joy in english)* heck sometimes italians easy to guess when you're a french speaker, because latin language similar, obviously.
You get on this incredible cd, dramatic military drum rolls please and ''tapis rouge'' deprofundis deployed a red carpet for occasion: Cantigas santa maria, Montpellier codex, guillaume de machaut, the exiting Bamberg codex,Hildegard von Bingen,Thiebaut de Navarre, Chatelain de concy so this is basically ars antiqua mix whit ars vetus and a bit of ars nova. So it's interresting choice and there are anonymeous pieces like always but interesting & intriguing well done.

Up next album *Alla Piffaresca -La Rossignol* you get a set of Italian musicians dont know them Flemish or italian renaissance musicians. I can read Tylman Susato, the other composers. I need my glasses iI cannot see and I cannot find my pairs since somewhere in my room whiteout light crap! but I can tell you it's a solid release lady & gentelmen.

Next, we get another fine record *Ondas Le vie Del Mare-Cantigas de Amigo, Martin Codax(sec XIII) i*t's ensemble calixtinus, you get Cantigas de Santa Maria by Alfonso el Sabio, Cantigas de Amigos (Martin codax) and the enigmatic Karjas (sec..XIII).

I kept the best for last: *Anno Domini MCCC-Canti dei pellegrini medieoevali ensemble La Rossignol *a definitively great ensemble you will get ars vetus a healthy dose of ars nova too hmm hmm tasty, and I keep the secret of the program look for yourself, instrumentally this cd quite strong soundz awesome.

So this is it folks all good here checks these out there are all solid release of medieval and renaissance music, great jobs Italians have a label to be proud of for ancien lore music deprofundis endorsed as quality label.


----------

